# Landlegend/dong feng 404 crankcase breather



## snatchblock (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a landlegend 404. I recently lost the dipstick for checking the engine oil, due to overpressure in the crankcase, under high rpm, the oil comes out of the dipstick tube. I have two questions, can I order a replacement dipstick, and where is the breather for the crankcase so that I can check it and relieve the pressure?


----------



## DongFeng Johnny (May 7, 2021)

DongFeng parts manual is available on line. I searched FF 404G2. Parts manual and it itemised the part you need. There are agents who access the parts from Dong Feng and deliver for a fee.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

ZN485T-11007 Is the part number for the dipstick. There should be a tube/hose coming out of a cap on the top back end of the valve cover. Check out the parts manual attached.
https://devonntractors.ca/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/4-90-Parts-Manual.pdf .... Page 25

ZN485T-11007 Oil level dipstick Changchai ZN490 4L68 4L88 Diesel Engine. They do ship!


----------

